# Visio error - "Resolution Not Supported"



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Vizio TV connected to a Joey. When I turn on the TV, I get an error "Resolution Not Supported".

Turning the TV off and on once or twice fixes the problem. Switching TV input to something else, and then back to the Joey, also fixes it.

TV setting on the Joey is 1080p/i 16:9.

Anyone ever see this problem? Only happens on 1 Vizio TV.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

BlueRidgePro said:


> I have a Vizio TV connected to a Joey. When I turn on the TV, I get an error "Resolution Not Supported".
> 
> Turning the TV off and on once or twice fixes the problem. Switching TV input to something else, and then back to the Joey, also fixes it.
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen this happen on our Vizio that is connected to our Hopper 3. Usually I just unplug the HDMI cable from the TV and plug it back in and it works. Our Vizio is the E55 model.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Searching the web, I found that others had solved this Vizio problem by simply switching HDMI inputs.

I swapped the HDMI inputs (my Vizio has 2) and the "resolution not supported" problem with the Joey feed went away.

My second HDMI input device is a Roku does not cause the error on either HDMI input, so all is well.

Vizio seems to have a bug or defect with an HDMI input on some TVs, although their web site does not acknowledge it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

May not be a bug. The 2nd HDMI input may be intended to work best with input from a computer.


----------

